# Mesquite burl



## Texasstate (Nov 28, 2018)

Bookmatched mesquite burl cheese board 
Love this piece

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2018)

Very nice....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2018)

Wow that is very cool.


----------



## phinds (Nov 29, 2018)

Nice. Really nice.


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2018)

Very nice, how thick is it?


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 29, 2018)

1 in


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 29, 2018)

Like it!


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 22, 2018)

Hello Texasstate,

That is a beautiful piece, what did you use for a finish.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 22, 2018)

Mineral oil as will be in contact with food

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 22, 2018)

That is a nice, beautiful chunk- what are the dimensions? I think that will fit a guitar top , an LP precisely, but it would probably add too much weight for a build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 22, 2018)

I’m not sure it was gifted prolly 2 ft by 14 in

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 22, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> That is a nice, beautiful chunk- what are the dimensions? I think that will fit a guitar top , an LP precisely, but it would probably add too much weight for a build.



Haha...funny what we each see :)

Saw the same thing by the way...


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 27, 2018)

I grew up in Midland and there weren't any "good" mesquites, only ones that cause bicycle flats. Now, when I drive toward Stephenville to see family, I usually go through 
Snyder area and I gawk at mesquites along the road that actually have trunks large enough we could use for turnings and other projects. I love the stuff now. isn't it amazing how our perspective changes............hope I'm not growing up........

Reactions: Like 2


----------

